# Jimmy "The Rev" Sullivan found dead at 28



## Ether's Bane (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.ocregister.com/news/sullivan-226142-beach-drummer.html

R.I.P.

(oh, and NO INSULTS/BASHING/WHATEVER, as you WILL be reported)


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 29, 2009)

RIP but I don't like A7x


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> RIP but I don't like A7x


same. they all seemed like nice dudes.

kind of like when the guy from hawthorne heights died.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> RIP but I don't like A7x


This.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw, RIP.

HE WAS A YEAR LATE FOR BEING COOL sorry ;_; it had to be said.


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 30, 2009)

Avenged Sevenfold are awful, but it sucks when someone dies, especially if this guy was only young. RIP


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 2, 2010)

Watershed said:


> RIP but I don't like A7x


Always sad that someone as young as him dies.

Natural causes too.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 2, 2010)

yes but the band is still terribad


----------

